# Naturnah und tausend Fragen....



## Mercy (15. Apr. 2015)

Hallo,

ich bin neu hier und in der Materie Teich. Ich habe zwar schon viel Erfahrung als Aquarianer aber so n Teich is dann doch schon etwas neues.
Mein Frauchen und ich wollen uns n naturnahen Teich anlegen. Er soll ca. 6x3m werden mit der max. tiefe von 1,20m. Es sollen darin keine Fische sondern wenn möglich Apuanischer __ Bergmolch  gepfegt werden. Ein kleiner "Bachlauf" soll dem Teich den nötigen Sauerstoff zuführen. Gespeist soll dieser von einer Solaranlage mit Akkubox 80W Modul mit ner 4,3k l Pumpe betrieben werden.
Das die grundsätzlichen Gegebenheiten.
Ich wohne in nem Mietshaus, möchte also eher in nem Low Budget Bereich rein..alles was ich mitnehen kann (Pumpe, Pflanzen, Matten etc. kann etwas mehr Kosten als das was ich nicht mitnehmen kann.)
Teichfolie wird ne ganz normale 1mm Folie sein darunter 500g/qm Flies. Darunter möchte ich etwas mit Sand modelieren um eine Art Rand der jeweiligen Höhenstufen zu erreichen, damit mir nicht irgendweche Pflanzen mal abstürzen.


Nun kommen wir mal zu meinen Fragen:
1. Naturfilter
Macht es Sinn eine Art "Naturfilter" ( Drahtgeflecht :Fassungsvermögen ca. 50l Mit Kies und Filtergranulat gefüllt) zu installieren? - Ich dachte einfach an nen Baktierenpuffer kostet ja in der Herstellung auch kaum was...

2.Pumpenposition
Der Bachlauf soll im Süden einlaufen - sollte die Pumpe an der Tiefsten Stelle in der Mitte oder an der Gegenüberliegenden Seite angebracht werden ? Ich dachte an die Gegenüberliegenden Seite da dann der ganze Teich etwas Wasserbewegung hat.


3.Kapillarsperre
Leider ist in dem Anfängerforum der Beitrag über 10 Jahre alt und alle Links sind nicht mehr verfügbar...
Wie lass ich die Kapillarsperre nun optisch am Besten aussehen? Holzpflöcke und PE Rohr ist im Moment das einzige was mir zusagt, kaschiert werden kann Diese aber nur mit Kies - richtig?

4.optische Fragen
Wir beide wollen keine "schwarze Folie" sehen bedeutet ich muss mir überall was einfallen lassen. Diese Steinoptik/Kiesfolien gibts ja in vielen breiten..wenn ich wie oben beschrieben die Kapillarsperre mit Kies befestige muss ich doch die Matte dierekt an den Kies anbringen...da man ja min. ein 30 cm Rand braucht muss ich also um ein halbwegs gutes Optisches Bild zu haben mind. 60 cm Breite kaufen oder?
Wie wird diese Folie angeklebt? Gibts n günstigen und guten Kleber? Wie bringe ich die Böschungsmatten in grüner Farbe an? mit dem gleichen Kleber? Wie weit raus - also auf Höhe der Kapillarsperre darf ich die Matte ziehen um sicher zu gehen, dass sie allein kein Wasser aussaugt?
Die Kokosmatten sind ja pro lfd m am günstigsten..kann ich die auch über die Folie schmeissen?
Was gibt es noch für Möglichkeiten?

5. Pflanzen
Ich habe bei AL.DI mir vor 2 Wochen solche Startersets gekauft. 13 Stück diese liegen nun schon in Gefässen um schon mal anzugehen. Wieviele Pflanzen sollt ich da noch rein packen. Das der Teich nicht gleich top ausschaut ist mir bewusst, ich möchte nur nicht 20 mal da rein um an den Pflanzen rum zu machen, daher würde mir so eine ca. anzahl schon reichen. Es soll wie gesagt ein naturnaher Teich werden in dem nicht alzu oft falls möglich nur 1 mal im Jahr eingegriffen wird.
Ein paar reine Unterwasserpflanzen Horn udn Nixkraut etc werd ich da noch rein schmeissen.
Was haltet ihr vom "Wasserrasen" - Aegagropila linnaei ? Macht das eher Sinn oder  sollte man es bleiben lassen?


6. Teichinhalt
Sollte man nun Sand oder Kies in den Teich bringen? oder Nichts großartig rein?
Kann man wenn man unter der Folie mit Sand etwas modeliert hat davon ausgehen, dass dies so bleibt oder bricht das ein? Thema Rand - bei You..Tube gibts von Bau.Haus glaub so n Video wo die das machen....
Muss der Kies oder der Sand vorgewaschen oder sowas sein?

7. Bezugsquellen
Pflanzen bekomme ich sicher hier im Forum günstig, Ist da jemand zu emfehlen?
Welcher Onlineanbieter hat durchschnittlich gute Preise/Qualität?

Im Moment fallen mir keine weiteren Fragen mehr ein!
Ich bedanke mich für jeden Hilfreichen Kommentar, wie gesagt ich belese mich stetig weiter aber mir drückt auch etwas die Zeit, da wir in 2 Wochen dann schon den Bagger bei uns haben.

Grüße Carsten


----------



## pema (15. Apr. 2015)

Hallo Carsten,
und herzlich Willkommen.



Mercy schrieb:


> Apuanischer __ Bergmolch


Klär uns Unwissende doch mal auf: Wie sieht der aus, lebt der ganzjährig im Teich, welche Lebensbedingungen braucht er? Oder haut der, wie die ganz ordinären Teichmolche, nach der Eiablage ab?
Davon sollte doch sicherlich die Gestaltung deines Teiches abhängen.

Zur Filterfrage: wenn du keine Fische halten möchtest, brauchst du keinen Filter. Und bei der Größe die du beschreibst, würden auch __ Kleinfische ohne Filter gut zu halten sein.
Zur Kapillarsperre: es reicht, wenn die Folie rund um den Teich ungef. 2-3cm über das Niveau der umgebenden Erde senkrecht nach oben steht. Dann kann von außen nichts herein und von Innen nichts heraus. Mit einer entsprechenden Randbepflanzung siehst du dann nichts mehr von der Folie. Da du ja sicherlich eine entsprechende Flachwasserzone im Uferbereich deines Teiches planst, wirst du nach ein oder zwei Jahren (mit entsprechender Bepflanzung) nur noch erahnen können, wo mal die Folie war.
Sand oder Kies?
Also ich habe ein paar Schaufeln Lehm-Sand-Gemisch in den Teich geworfen ... aber eigentlich hätte ich mir das auch sparen können. Nach zwei oder drei Vegetationsperioden ist der Teichgrund sowieso mit Ablagerungen der verschiedensten Arten bedeckt und bietet somit Pflanzen einen guten Bodengrund. Gut Ding will eben Zeit haben.



Mercy schrieb:


> Ein paar reine Unterwasserpflanzen Horn udn Nixkraut etc werd ich da noch rein schmeissen.



Das sind für dich die wichtigsten Pflanzen (obwohl ich nicht weiß, was Nixkraut sein soll). Alles andere ist eher Deko. Wenn du einen einigermaßen klaren Teich haben möchtest: schmeiß an submersen Pflanzen rein, was nur geht. Du wirst feststellen, dass nicht alle Pflanzenarten es bei dir im Teich gut finden. Manche mickern vor sich hin, andere verschwinden ganz. Die Arten zu finden, die bei dir wachsen und dafür sorgen, dass dem Wasser Nährstoffe entzogen werden - das ist eine Aufgabe der nächsten zwei Jahre.
petra


----------



## Mercy (16. Apr. 2015)

Hallo Petra,

der Apunatische __ Bergmolch (Triturus alpestris apuanus) sieht meiner Ansicht nach auch wunderschön aus. Aber der Vorteil "SOLL" daran liegen, das Sie dauerhaft im Wasser bzw. im Wasserbereich bleiben. Bedeutet dann auch, das Sie dauerhaft zu beobachten sind. Leider gibt es sehr sehr wenig Freilandzüchter und daher auch nicht wirklich viele Erkenntnisse . Das bedeutet das sie nicht nach der Eiablage unter Steinen und Holz dauerhaft sind und man sieht sie das ganze Jahr kaum noch sieht.
Nixkraut sieht aus wie einzelne Halme, wie kleine Nadelholzstecklinge. Wenn Du sie beschneidest dann zweigen sie auch fast zu 100% an der Stelle. Also eig auch ne top Filterpflanze. Problem ist halt, das sie ein relativ kleines Wurzelwerk haben und somit sehr leicht aus dem Boden zu entfernen sind.

Also meinst Du kein Kieskorb in den Teich hängen?
Fische möchte ich keine haben..dafür habe ich schon genug Aquarien 
Ein Sand Lehm gemsich kommt auf alle Fälle rein, allein schon für die Unterwasserpflanzen als Halt bzw. Verbreitungsmedium.
Die Frage ist halt ob Kies halt auch Sinn macht und falls ja in welchem Umfang.

Der Teich ist insgesamt eh höher gelegen vom Gartenschnitt her, daher denke ich das 2 cm locker ausreichen werden. Aber ich mache mir halt echt viele Gedanken um das Kaschieren der Sperre und wie ich die Sperre am besten anlege. Bin schon fast bei der reinen Ausgrabmethode ohne zusätzliche Pflöcke mit dem PU Rohr. Außer an Stellen die ein starkes gefälle haben, da ich dort einfach mehr Sicherhalt möchte. Die Frage ist hier dann aber wieder ab man nicht von vorn bis hinten gleich mit PU Rohren arbeitet, da dann der Höhenunterschied des Randes besser bearbeitet werden kann.

Also immer noch Fragen über Fragen 

Carsten


----------



## Findling (16. Apr. 2015)

Hallo Carsten,

soweit ich informiert  bin ist der Apunatische __ Bergmolch "...in der Lage sein ganzes Leben im Wasser zu verbringen...", was aber nicht unbedingt bedeutet, dass er das auch tut wenn ihm die Möglichkeit zu einem "Landgang" gegeben ist. 

Daher wäre meiner Meinung nach zwingend notwendig die Umgebung des Teiches so zu sichern, dass er diese nicht verlassen kann. Es handelt sich hier doch um ein Tier, das eigentlich nicht in unserem Umfeld heimisch ist (sondern im nördlichen Italien) und die ggf. entstehenden Auswirkungen auf die heimische Tierwelt (Verdrängung einheimischer Arten, Übertragung von Krankheiten usw.) sind nicht erforscht. 

Bitte dies zu beachten.

Gruß
Manfred


----------



## geoigl (16. Apr. 2015)

...und besteht nicht auch die Gefahr das sich die (Unterart) mit dem heimischen Bergmolchen vermischen, (kreuzen)...


----------



## Mercy (16. Apr. 2015)

Nach meinem Wissenstand sind es genetisch die gleichen Tiere, wie sind in den Alpen vorkommen, außer das diese einfch nur im Wasser bleiben....
ich denke, das es keine Reine "Unterart" ist, nur weil Sie andere Gewohnheiten pflegt. 
Sonst wäre ja auch bei zufrierenden Teichen ein Problem mit den Tieren.
Also optisch sehe ich keinerlei Unterschiede. Was sollte sich also kreuzen?
Ich bin aber auch kein Fachmann, von daher werde ich mich auch nicht zu weit aus dem Fesnter lehnen. Mein Wissen hat mir der Dr. Google beschert.
Die Tiere bleiben wie gesagt in der nähe des Teiches. Sollten Sie es nicht machen wollen, dann ist das so....
Auch wenn ich es schön finde, das hier das Interesse für die __ Molche groß ist, ist doch die Intention meines Threads eher, dass ich Fragen habe um erstmal mein Vorhaben Teich so unproblematisch wie Möglich zu planen und dann umzusetzen.

Grüße
Carsten


----------



## Wetterleuchten (16. Apr. 2015)

Hi Carsten,

Dein Teich soll ja "naturnah" werden und ein Gewässer im Freiland ist auch nicht mit einem geschlossenen Aquarium zu vergleichen ist.
Wie wäre es also, wenn du der Natur die Chance gibst, deinen Teich auszuwählen? Und einfach schauen, was in deiner Naturnähe sprich Teich so zuwandert?

Dann musst du dir auch nicht die Hacken nach Züchtern ablaufen.


----------



## Findling (16. Apr. 2015)

In Deutschland ist es meines Wissens sogar verboten Amphibien von einem Gewässer in das benachbarte umzusetzen - und das aus guten Gründen. Wenn dann jemand daher kommt, über hunderte von Kilometern eigene Unterarten "einführt" und dann sinngemäß schreibt: ... wenn sie abhauen dann sollen sie doch, die Folgen sind mir doch egal...

Mit der Einstellung war es das dann für mich...


----------



## geoigl (16. Apr. 2015)

Hi Carsten!
nochmal zu den Molchen! Ich beobachte auch gerne "meine" Teichbewohner. Bei mir sinds Berg und Teichmolche, Kammmolch kabe ich leider noch keinen gesehen! Kann sie die ganze Saison über beobachten, vorallem die Bergmolche bleiben bei mir das ganze Jahr über im Teich, vielleicht nicht alle, wenns im Sommer weniger werden kommen die zahlreichen Jungtiere, und es gibt wieder was zu sehen! Dann sind da noch die Insektenlarven... und  Fröschen. Denke auch das du keine "fernen" Arten einbürgern musst, um den (Natur)teich  zu bevolkern!

lg Georg


----------



## Küstensegler (16. Apr. 2015)

Ich bin gerade beim Teichbau und habe gestern beim auspumpen einen Molch retten müssen. Also ich kann den anderen nur Recht geben.
Der Teich bevölkert sich selbst und man muss keine Arten "einschleppen".
Selbst meine momentan noch Betonwüste wurde von 2 Fröschen, dem Molch, diversen Wasserläufern und Rückenschwimmern innerhalb einer Woche mit Wasser im Teich okkupiert.

Grüße
Carlo

PS: Habe schon davon gehört, dass sich auf einmal ne Schildkröte im Teich eingefunden hat


----------



## Wetterleuchten (16. Apr. 2015)

Mercy schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich es schön finde, das hier das Interesse für die __ Molche groß ist, ist doch die Intention meines Threads eher, dass ich Fragen habe um erstmal mein Vorhaben Teich so unproblematisch wie Möglich zu planen und dann umzusetzen.


So wie's aussieht, scheint aber dein Vorhaben, irgendwelche -womöglich geschützten- Amphibien ins Freiland (hier Gartenteich) einzusetzen für sich scho problematisch zu sein. 
Soviel zu "problemloser Umsetzung". Inwiefern sich sowas noch "naturnah" nennen kann darüber kann man auch streiten.

"unproblematisch" für dich, ist nicht automatisch unproblematisch für die betroffene Umgebung.

Und bevor ich jetzt kleinlich gescholten werde, es gibt immer mehr Probleme mit "unproblematisch" im nächsten Gartencenter oder Zoohandel erworbenen Neobiota (d.h. nicht einheimischen Pflanen und Tieren). Ich finde es grundsätzlich mal angesagt, den Kopf einzuschalten und auch diese Problematik in Betracht zu ziehen, bevor man in sein Freiland, egal ob Garten oder Teich, "irgendwas" einsetzt, weil's halt hübsch aussieht oder gerade im Angebot ist.


----------



## Mercy (16. Apr. 2015)

Nochmal für diejenigen die hier was von unterarten reden:
Das sind Bergmolche, wie sie auch im Allgäu oder sonst wo heutzutage unterwegs sind. Ursprüglich kommen sie aus Norditalien/Schweiz bzw. Nordwestfrankreich.Bergmolche gibts eig. schon in ganz Deutschland. Warum die Sorte, die fast außschliesslich im Wasser bleiben nun einen Namenszusatz haben, erschliesst sich mir nicht.Aber die Herren und Damen die hier schlaue Sprüche in Richtung "mal den Kopf einschalten" von sich geben, sollten sich vielleicht ersteinmal selber belesen. Und das Verbringen der Tiere ist rechtlich mit Papieren ebenfalls kein Problem. Auch das kann man wenn man möchte erfahren.

Georg: Ja mehr möchte ich auch nicht. Ich möchte nur Bergmolche sehen. Da ja keiner so richtig ( selbst bei der DGHT wird das alles in frage gestellt!) Ahnung hat ob und dann in wie fern man ÜBERHAUBT von Unterarten sprechen kann, finde ich es schon sehr erstaunlich das sich hier Profis finden, die da Unterschiede kennen. Bitte schreibt hier und dann auch gleich der Deutschen Gesellschaft für Herpetologie und Terrarienkunde eure Erkenntnisse. Da freuen sich dann sicher viele Menschen. Oft beschreibt man die apuanischen einfach damit, das diese dauerhaft beim/ Im Wasser bleiben.

Zum Rest: sicher habe ich kein Probem mit anderen Molchen...Was kommt das kommt.
Aber es steht mir doch zu, meinen Teich so einzurichten, wie ich es für richtig halte, solange ich gegen kein Gesetz oder gegen die guten Sitten verstoße oder?
Wer sich daran stört darf gern einfach diesen Thread verlassen, da ich dies sonst mache, da ja leider bis jetzt hier nix rum gekommen ist und ich so meine Zeit sinnvoller nutzen kann.

Frage 6 habe ich im übrigen gefunden: 5 -7 Pflanzen pro lfd. Randmeter stand da... also fehlen an die 80 Stück.

Grüße
Carsten


----------



## Limnos (16. Apr. 2015)

Hi

Wenn der Teich keine Fische beherbergen soll, dann würde ich ihn nicht so tief machen. __ Molche, aber auch Froschlurche brauchen die Tiefe nicht. Es ist nur mehr Arbeit beim Ausschachten und später beim Entschlammen. Ich würde je nach Härte der Winter bei euch für 70-90 cm plädieren. Dagegen würde ich ihn flächenmäßig größer machen. Für Molche sind grasartige Pflanzen mit weichen Stängeln und Blättern ideal, weil sie darin die Eier gerne ablegen. Für __ Frösche sollte er vollsonnig sein. Großblättrige Pflanzen im Uferaußenbereich kommen dem Sicherheitsbedürfnis der Tiere entgegen.
Es ist zwar richtig, dass man Lurche incl. Larven und Eiern nicht der Natur entnehmen darf, ob dies aber auch gilt, wenn man sie von anderen Teichianern erhält, bei denen sie freiwillig zugewandert sind, und/oder schon seit langem vorkommen, ist mir juristisch nicht klar. Wer weiß darüber etwas Genaueres?
Fremde Arten sollte man nicht einsetzen, da diese ja aus ganz fremden Faunenbereichen stammen müssen, weil alle Lurche und Reptilien Europas geschützt sind, selbst wenn sie aus Nordafrika oder Vorderasien stammen. Diese Gebiete werden noch dem europäischen Faunenbereich zugerechnet. 
Was die "Entdeckung und Beschreibung" von allen möglichen Unterarten und Rassen anbelangt, so werde ich das Gefühl nicht los, dass dahinter oft keine zoologischen Fakten sondern Profilierungssucht steckt.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Andreas A. (16. Apr. 2015)

Limnos schrieb:


> Es ist zwar richtig, dass man Lurche incl. Larven und Eiern nicht der Natur entnehmen darf, ob dies aber auch gilt, wenn man sie von anderen Teichianern erhält, bei denen sie freiwillig zugewandert sind, und/oder schon seit langem vorkommen, ist mir juristisch nicht klar. Wer weiß darüber etwas Genaueres?



Hallo Wolfgang,
es ist verboten nach § 44, Abs. 2 BNatSchG:
"Es ist ferner verboten,
1. Tiere und Pflanzen der besonders geschützten Arten in Besitz oder Gewahrsam zu nehmen, in Besitz oder Gewahrsam zu haben oder zu be- oder verarbeiten
(Besitzverbote), ..."

Natürlich gibt es auch wieder Ausnahmen davon, die sind in § 45 geregelt, umfassen aber nicht  die Weitergabe von zugewanderten Amphibien in den eigenen Gartenteich ohne Genehmigung.
Der oben erwähnte Apuanische __ Bergmolch dürfte zu den Ausnahmen zählen, sofern die Tiere aus rechtmäßigen Nachzuchten stammen (wovon ich bei einem seriösen Händler immer ausgehen würde.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Andreas A. (16. Apr. 2015)

Andreas A. schrieb:


> Der oben erwähnte Apuanische __ Bergmolch dürfte zu den Ausnahmen zählen, sofern die Tiere aus rechtmäßigen Nachzuchten stammen (wovon ich bei einem seriösen Händler immer ausgehen würde.



Ich muss der Vollständigkeit halber erwähnen, dass der Besitz des Apuanischen Bergmolchs aus rechtmäßigen Nachzuchten erlaubt ist. Dass man den dann in einen nicht ausbruchsicheren Teich tun darf, wollte ich damit nicht sagen.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## FuerstvonBabylon (16. Apr. 2015)

Hallo,

habe das jetzt zwar nur überflogen - aaaaber nur mal ganz grob auf die Schnelle:
- Naturteich (bzw. korrekt wäre naturnaher Teich ;-)  ) und Filter passt nicht zusammen
- Warum lässt Du dem heimischen __ Bergmolch nicht die Chance, sich von selbst einzufinden (das passiert garantiert nach rel. kurzer Zeit); fremde Arten einzubringen halte ich für ziemlich riskant gegenüber der heimischen Natur (wurde ja schon diskutiert)
- Tiefe kann nie schaden, wobei ich auch meine, dass  knapp 1m langt
- Randbereich: habe ich mit Naturagart-Ufermatte abgedeckt; wird nach kurzer Zeit von __ Moos und div. Gräsern etc. überwachsen

Grundsätzlich würde ich sagen: wenn Du einen naturnahen Teich möchtest, dann solltest Du Dir und vor allem auch der Natur die Zeit lassen, selber für Bewuchs und Bewohner zu sorgen. Wenn Du nicht gerade mitten in der Stadt wohnst, klappt das auch wirklich gut! Hab Geduld und lass Dir und dem Teich Zeit. Habe ich auch gemacht und es macht Spaß, zuzuschauen, wie sich immer neue Tiere und Pflanzen einfinden. Vorteil: das, was kommt, bleibt auch, denn sonst wäre es nicht gekommen! Dauert natürlich mehr wie ein Jahr, macht aber wirklich Sinn. Bei mir war der Teich nach 3 Jahr gut eingewachsen und mit jedem Jahr wurde er besser. Jetzt, nach 6 Jahren denkt (fast) jeder, es wäre ein natürliches Biotop (ok, etwas übertrieben .... ;-). 

Was ich sagen will: 
Natürlich darfst Du Deinen Teich so einrichten, wie Du es für richtig hältst. Aber Du bist ja hier, um Tipps zu bekommen. Also versuche den einen oder anderen Rat auch anzunehmen. Von jetzt auch gleich geht nichts. Wer es nicht glaubt, wird Lehrgeld bezahlen (hab ich auch) und im nach hinein feststellen, dass er eben doch hätter geduldiger sein sollen. 

Ich zumindest habe gelernt, dass Geduld sich eben doch auszahlt. Sogar mehrfach


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (16. Apr. 2015)

Genau, Bergmolche aus der Region. Kommen und gehen von alleine und es bedarf keiner Zuchtformen aus den Alpen.

Wir hatten ein Fundament augehoben.  Grundwasser... und Molche über Molche, welche wir der Nachwelt in Form von Betonklumpen überlassen haben.
Der Teich war immer voll mit Molchen und Fröschen und Nattern und Libellen... dafür braucht man nix tun, sondern nur einen Naturnahen Teich  anlegen.


----------



## Mercy (17. Apr. 2015)

Guten Tag,

die Naturagart Ufermatte sieht ja ganz gut aus, hält sie auch was sie verspricht? Gibt es auch andere Anbieter mit gleicher Qualität? Oder ist hier nur Name Programm?
Bei der Breite verstehe ich nicht, warum die 0,65m für kleinere Stuffen sind und die 1,20m für große Stuffen...
Ich dachte hier wird lediglich die an der "Luft" hängende Folie geschützt bzw. begrünt. Und wenn ich eine Stufe habe die nicht sofort riesen groß ist wäre es doch sinnvoller diese kurze mit ner größeren Matte zu verdecken...
Wo ist mein Denkfehler?
Muss ich dann Erde bzw ein Sand/Lehm gemisch auf die Matten aufbringen und dann einfach nur n paar Samen udn __ Moos etc?

Zur Tiefe: Ich wohne bei Karlsruhe also da gibts keinen starken Winter. Von daher werde ich nur noch auf 1m runter gehen, mal schauen ob ich meiner Kleinen noch ein paar cm vom Garten abnehmen kann.

Grüße
Carsten


----------



## FuerstvonBabylon (17. Apr. 2015)

Ich habe bei mir die Breite der Ufermatten so gewählt, dass sie eben mind. einen halben Meter ins Wasser bzw. am Bodengrund rein ragen. Das sieht besser aus wie nur Folie und der eingebrachte Sand hält besser und rutscht nicht ab. Die Matten habe ich einfach so gelassen und die Natur machen lassen (siehe mein Posting oben). Nach kurzer Zeit und je nach Lage (Sonne o. Schatten) siedeln sich Moose und sonstiges Grün- und Blühzeug an (s. Foto). Es braucht aber eben etwas. Diese Ufermattensaat von NG ist meines Erachtens raus geworfenes Geld, weil es a) viel Aufwand ist (einbringen von Saat und Schlamm, Abdecken gegen Regen u. Wegspülen) und b) nicht wirklich was bringt (bei mir zumindest sind nur ein paar Lippmäulchen aufgegangen). Muss jeder selber entscheiden. 

Die Matte würde ich aber tatsächlich von NG nehmen. Billigmatten oder gar Kunstrasenmatten sind da nicht so gut geeignet. Mit einem Heißluftfön (-gebläse) wie auch zum Folienschweißen kann man die Matten gut mit ca. 2-3- cm Überlappung aneinanderkleben (das wird hier im Forum sicher irgendwo beschriebe). Dann muss noch etwas Sand oder auch Steine zum Beschweren drauf (damit sie nicht aufschwimmen) und fertig. Sieht gleich ziemlich gut aus und schützt vor UV & Co.


----------



## pema (17. Apr. 2015)

Jetzt mal die Version ohne Ufermatten:
außerhalb des Teiches Pflanzen, die gerne Richtung Wasser wachsen (__ Pfennigkraut, __ Gundermann, Frauenmantel, etc.), im Flachwasserbereich (den ich dummerweise bei der Anlage des Teiches völlig vergessen hatte und nachträglich aufgeschichtet habe) Pflanzen wie __ Iris, Sumpfvergissmeinnicht, __ Bachbunge, __ Wasserminze, Sumpfhelmkraut, Zwergbinsen, etc.... .
Auf dem 2. Bild sieht man jetzt einige Teile der Folie und des nach oben stehenden Folienrandes. Das liegt an der Jahreszeit (in zwei Monaten ist alles überwachsen) und daran, dass ich zu faul bin, um dort mal wieder ein paar Steine hin zu legen.
Petra


----------



## Mercy (17. Apr. 2015)

Sieht beides toll aus....
Ach herje das wird alles nicht einfacher um so mehr ich mich mit allem befasse. Auch dieser Ufergraben gefällt mir sehr gut. So langsam wirds dan auch teuer für n "Mietobjekt".
Die Matten könnte ich aber auch mitnehmen....


----------



## metamultiple (18. Apr. 2015)

also dein Teich @pema ist der absolute Oberhammer! Selten so einen natürlichen, wunderschön bewachsenen Teich gesehen. Meine Frage hierzu wäre.. wie könnte man das denn mit Uferwall und nicht so seicht abfallenden Gelände so nah bis ans Wasser wachsen lassen? Da geht dann wohl nur die hässliche Ufermatte?! LG, meta


----------



## Limnos (18. Apr. 2015)

@..._ und es bedarf keiner Zuchtformen aus den Alpen_.
]
Apuanische Bergmolche mögen Nachzuchten sein, aber sie sind keine Zuchtformen. Sie sind eine Unterart unseres Bergmolchs (Ichthyosaura alpestris alpestris) und tragen statt des zweiten `alpestris´ den Zusatz  `apuanus´
Aber ich bin auch der Meinung, man sollte soviel Geduld haben, auf natürliche Zuwanderung von Amphibien zu warten, oder aber, falls man welche legal aus Nachzucht erwerben kann, nur einheimische, d.h. welche, die auch in näherer Umgebung vorkommen, zu nehmen.


----------



## pema (18. Apr. 2015)

Hallo meta,


metamultiple schrieb:


> so nah bis ans Wasser wachsen


so ganz verstehe ich deine Frage nicht - denn das meiste, was du da an Pflanzen auf dem ersten Foto siehst, wächst im! Teich...nicht außerhalb. Teilweise zwischen den Steinen, die ich ursprünglich auf meine erste Teichstufe gekippt hatte und dann noch viel besser in dem nachträglich eingebrachten Lehm-Sand-Gemisch.
Nachteil ist natürlich eine gewisse Tendenz zur Verlandung zumindest dieses Bereiches des Ufers. Stört mich aber nicht. Hauptsache für mich ist: man sieht weder die Steine noch die Folie und das Ganze macht einen natürlichen Eindruck.
Ansonsten: eine Vielzahl von Pflanzen ausprobieren, nicht kleckern sondern klotzen und abwarten.
petra


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (18. Apr. 2015)

Mercy schrieb:


> Nochmal für diejenigen die hier was von unterarten reden:
> Das sind Bergmolche, wie sie auch im Allgäu oder sonst wo heutzutage unterwegs sind. Ursprüglich kommen sie aus Norditalien/Schweiz bzw. Nordwestfrankreich.Bergmolche gibts eig. schon in ganz Deutschland. Warum die Sorte, die fast außschliesslich im Wasser bleiben nun einen Namenszusatz haben, erschliesst sich mir nicht.Aber die Herren und Damen die hier schlaue Sprüche in Richtung "mal den Kopf einschalten" von sich geben, sollten sich vielleicht ersteinmal selber belesen. Und das Verbringen der Tiere ist rechtlich mit Papieren ebenfalls kein Problem.
> 
> Carsten



Hi Carten,

auch wenn alle Bermolche in Europa auf den ersten Blick für Unwissende das gleiche sind.

Unterarten wie z.B der Ichtyosaura alpestris alpestris (Mittel-Osteuropa), Ichtyosaura alpestris apuana (von der Provence/Savoyen in den nördlichen Apennin), Ichtyosaura alpestris cyreni (Spanien), Ichtyosaura alpestris veluchiensis (Griechenland) kommen zustande wenn einzelne Populationen durch klimatische, limnologische oder geologische Umstände voneinander getrennt werden. Sie passen sich nach und nach durch kleine genetische Abweichungen immer besser an ihr dírektes Umfeld (z.B das lieber dauerhafte im Wasserbleiben beim I. alpestris apuana was ja unten im stark mediteran beeinflußten Raum wesentlich erfolgreicher ist als wie bei der dortigen sommerlichen Trockenheit mit >30Grad Lufttemperaturen in Felsspalten, im ausgedörrten Wald ect. zu vertrocknen).
Probleme kannt so einer dann aber eventuell hier bekommen. Da in mediteranen Raum die Winter wesentlich milder sind (Teiche normalerweise kaum/nur kurzzeitig zufrieren) kann das tödlich enden. Die heimische Unterart hat daran angepasst weil sie wegen der hiesigen Temperaturen "nicht" dauerhaft im Wasser bleibt und sich im Winter in frostfreie Verstecke an Land zurückzieht anstatt in oft durchfrierenden Tümpeln zu bleiben . Was da passiert wenn sich beide abweichenden genetischen Codes mischen kann man sich leicht vorstellen.

MfG Frank


----------



## pema (18. Apr. 2015)

Und jetzt noch mal speziell für meta und auch Carsten:
der erste Versuch meine zeichnerischen Fähigkeiten im www. unter Beweis zu stellen:
 

Der Graben mit Kies- und Sandfüllung soll als Drainage an den Stellen des Teichufers dienen, an denen das umliegende Erdniveau zu hoch war. Vorher ist bei Regen an machen Stellen das Wasser ungehindert in den Teich gelaufen. Habe ich nachträglich gemacht. Ebenso die Steine zur Befestigung des Kieses (bzw. Lehm-Sand-Gemisches) innerhalb des Teiches. Nachher ist man immer schlauer.
petra


----------



## metamultiple (18. Apr. 2015)

pema schrieb:


> Und jetzt noch mal speziell für meta und auch Carsten:
> der erste Versuch meine zeichnerischen Fähigkeiten im www. unter Beweis zu stellen:
> Anhang anzeigen 143686
> 
> ...


Ahhh Danke Petra! Ja ich hab einen wall und Ufergraben, der Wall ist in so fern etwas schwieriger zu kaschieren! Aber es beruhigt mich schon mal das in deinem Sand Lehmgemisch auch so viel wächst! toll!!!! Danke für die tolle Erklärung


----------



## Limnos (19. Apr. 2015)

Hi

Zunächst habe ich auch auf eine strikte Trennung von Land und Wasser geachtet (Kapillarsperre) Durch Absenkungen des Randes, Wachsen der Pflanzen hinüber und herüber ist davon nach 25 Jahren nichts mehr übrig  geblieben. Einen starken Wasserverlust kann ich aber selbst im Winter, wenn mein Brunnen Pause machen muss, nicht feststellen. Im Sommer dürfte der zwar durch Pflanzenwuchs, "Bienendurst" und höhere Verdunstungsrate größer sein, aber täglich 3 x eine viertel Stunden Brunnenwasser sorgt nicht nur für mehr als den Ausgleich, sondern er speist auch noch zwei weitete Wasserstellen, bevor der Rest im Boden versickert (wieder in Brunnennähe) Die Rinnen dazwischen und am Ende sind in keiner Weise gegen Wasserverlust geschützt. Versickern ist gewollt. Hier ist ein idealer Pflanzplatz für wechselfeuchte Pflanzen, wie sie z.B. in Straßengräben vorkommen. Auch meine beiden Scheinkallas fühlen sich hier pudelwohl, sind sie doch eigentlich __ Tiefwurzler. Pflanzgefäße sind für sie Bonsaigefängnisse. 
Wer keinen Brunnen hat, sollte sich mal überlegen, ob er nicht vom Regenfallrohr eine Dauerverbindung zum Teich bilden kann. Es dünnt Ausscheidungsprodukte der Bewohner des Teichs aus, hält ihn nährstoffarm und macht evtl. Filterung und/oder Nachfüllen überflüssig.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (19. Apr. 2015)

@Limnos @Knoblauchkröte , 

Immer wieder schön zu lesen, wie Ihr Euch mit den einheimichen Tieren und Pflanzen auskennt.

Molche kommen und gehen und so kann man es im Naturteich lassen. 
Mir sind 2 Fische zugeschwommen... manche Fische (Tiere) werden in den Teich gekack...t .
Den Naturteich zeichnet aus, der Natur Ihren Lauf zu lassen. Was da passiert ist Beeindruckend. 

Hab letztens Keks mit meiner Tochter geschaut. (Kindersendung) .. dabei lernt man ja auch was 

Der Hecht hat so einen klebrigen Laich, das die Vorraussetzungen gut sind, einen Hecht eingeflogen zu bekommen.

Die Uferzone richtig anlegen kostet nicht viel mehr Geld, sondern mehr die Überlegung im Vorfeld, wie mache ich es richtig.
Tipps sind schon richtig gute gekommen.


----------



## Limnos (20. Apr. 2015)

Hi Thomas

Also, dass Fische durch Kot in den Teich kommen, halte ich eher für ausgeschlossen, aber das klebriger Laich an __ Wasservögel hängen bleibt, das schon eher. Ist mir aber 50 Teichjahren nie passiert, obwohl sowohl __ Reiher als auch Stockenten am Teich waren. Ein Hgecht im Teich würde schnell verhungern, da man ihn nicht künstlich ernähren kann. Man müsste ihm immer wieder lebende Fische anbieten. 
Wenn dein Teich ein Amphibiengewässer (__ Frösche, __ Kröten __ Molche) werden soll, solltest du besser die zwei Fische wieder rausfangen. Fische stellen außer bei der __ Erdkröte sowohl dem Laich als auch den Larven nach.
Ohne Fische darf der Teich auch weniger tief sein, was sich in weniger Arbeit, besserer Begehbarkeit und schnellerer Erwärmung "bezahlt" macht. Letzteres für Lurche ein wichtiger Faktor.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (20. Apr. 2015)

Hi Wolfgang,

es gibt so viele Möglichkeiten, wie die Tiere in den Teich kommen... es ist Unglaublich.
Meine beiden Fische sind zugeschwommen. (Hochwasser) die beiden kommen raus, nur habe ich die Art noch nicht bestimmen können.
Davon hängt ab, ob ich sie in den See oder Fluß entlasse.
Hier mal ein Bild von Harry Molch  
Frisch eingetroffen von irgendwoher. Das ist Natur un zeichnet einen Natuteich aus. Er muss nicht mit Tieren bestückt werden. Auch nicht mit Molchen.


----------



## Wetterleuchten (20. Apr. 2015)

Joa, wenn's ihnen behagt in Teich und Garten, dann kommen sie öfter und bleiben auch mal länger. Ich hab mir "meine" Bergmolche und __ Kröten auch nicht ausgesucht, eher umgekehrt. Und ein bisschen macht einen das ja auch immer stolz und glücklich, wenn der eigene Garten so gastfreundlich ist.
Zum Dank für meine Gastfreundschaft dürfen meine Besucher dann gerne die "Schädlinge" auf den Beeten und Sträuchern kurz halten


----------



## FuerstvonBabylon (21. Apr. 2015)

Bei Molchen, Fröschen & Co. ist es doch ohnehin so, dass sie wieder abwandern, wenn es ihnen nicht zusagt. Da bringt ein- bzw. besetzen gar nichts. Nur alles, was freiwillig kommt, bleibt auch


----------



## metamultiple (21. Apr. 2015)

ha dies trifft nicht nur auf __ Molche zu ;D
Ich finde hier wird viel Wind gemacht um den Besatz. Im Grunde ist auch die Pflanzenwelt Klimazonenübergreifend. Es mischt sich alles, und nur das was mit den örtlichen Gegebenheiten klarkommt, wird auch überleben.. Die Natur kann das schon regeln, die braucht den Menschen als verschlimmbesserer und aufpasser nicht, dafür haben wir eh zu wenig Ahnung von den ganzen Kreisläufen und Verkettungen... versuchst du das eine zu schützen, stirbt das andere aus.. 
Ich finde es zwar auch besser das kommen zu lassen was kommt, aber schon bei der Auswahl der Pflanzen, machen doch viele das gleiche wie hier mit dem Molch.. warum da wieder differenzieren und mit Ziegefinger zeigen? Die Kartoffel ist auch nicht deutsch und Banane wächst hier nicht.. so einfach ist das.  

Dennoch kann jeder und vor allem Teichbauer, Selbstversorger und Leute die eben viel in der Natur sind, sie lieben und schätzen gelernt haben etwas tun, sie können zur Vielfalt beitragen, einen Ort kreieren der für viele Tiere ein Zuhause sein kann und einem zusätzlich auch noch gefällt und auch nützlich ist... das finde ich gut und kreativ. Z.B. finde ich es toll einen Naturnahen Teich anlegen zu wollen, weil der Threadstarter sich nun mal in die italiänischen Molche verguckt hat diese dort ansiedeln zu wollen.. ist für mich ok.. entweder es klappt oder nicht. Es ist sein Nutzen daraus, dafür baut er den Teich und hat hier Fragen gestellt. Ich für meinen Teil versuche es zu verbinden. bewässern, baden und biotop.. mir wurde hier nun oft erzählt das das alles nicht geht.. entweder ohne Technik und nachts mit Beleuchtung oder das man wolmöglich noch die Lurche und Larven platt machen könnte weil man im Schwimmbereich baden geht oder das alles eh nicht hält weil man nicht alles mit Kruppstahl und Beton gemacht hat.. finde man kann es auch übertreiben.. LG, meta


----------



## StefanBO (21. Apr. 2015)

Bitte nicht zu Straftaten auffordern. Das Aussetzen von Tieren ist verboten.

Die Erlaubnis zur Haltung beinhaltet die Pflicht dafür zu sorgen, dass die Tiere nicht ausbrechen können.

Für eine Grundsatzdiskussion über illegale Faunenverfälschung wäre ggf. ein eigener Thread sinnvoll.


----------



## Limnos (22. Apr. 2015)

Hi

@ metamultiple: ....Die Kartoffel ist auch nicht deutsch und Banane wächst hier nicht.. so einfach ist das.

Die Kartoffel könnte niemals zur invasiven Pflanze werden, weil sie im Boden erfriert. Ihre Verbreitung hat also der Mensch voll in der Hand. Das Gleich ist mit Zierpflanzen wie Geranien, __ Dahlien, __ Canna. Aber keiner würde heute Jagdfasan, Mufflon oder Dam- bzw. Sikahirsch ausrotten wollen, nur weil sie hier Fremdlinge sind.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------

